

BSkyB buys O2 and BE broadband businesses from Telefonica - sp8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21627614

======
Spakman
I'm an extremely happy Be customer who is scared of the change!

Since <http://www.bethere.co.uk/broadbandchanges> won't load for me, the
closest thing I can find is this:
<http://www.o2.co.uk/broadband/broadbandchanges﻿>

~~~
nt_
Seconded, here's to hoping they keep BE as a separate entity..

~~~
Spakman
It might be time to move back to Zen, but I need to re-assess the ISP
landscape fully. Gah, I could do without this pain in the arse!

Good luck to you too!

------
Spakman
As I wrote on G+
([https://plus.google.com/u/0/101717671794140160212/posts/e8aA...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/101717671794140160212/posts/e8aAqnoZ6qg)),
BE have told me that nothing will change, network-wise, for at least 6 months.

------
Pezmc
But Sky is known for being slow and having bad customer support. We've had our
problems with O2 but as soon as I raise a complaint they look into it and
commonly offer discounts/refunds for any issues.

Will have to move to another ISP #sad

------
Spakman
Does anyone know if I'll be able to get out of the 12 month contract that I
agreed to with Be in August because of this?

